# Cómo saber a qué ebuild pertenece un archivo

## gepi

Hola,

Pues básicamente lo que quiero saber es eso, cómo saber si cierto archivo pertenece a un ebuild o a otro. Es decir, que si existe alguna aplicación o herramienta que si le doy como parámetro un archivo que fue creado mediante emerge, me devuelva el ebuild que hizo que se copiara.

Gracias.

----------

## alexlm78

no estoy eguro que e lo que quieres pero te dare mis dor versiones

1.- Quieres saber si un archivo q bajaste pertences a algun ebuld en particular solodebe ver el digest del ebuils para veiricar.

2.- Queres saber que ebuild compilo un binario, creo que lo binarioen llevan el mimo nombre que el ebuild, ahora bien i lo que compilate fue un paquete de herrameitns, te acosejo que mires el man, allil debe decir a ue paquete perenece y con ello puede saber cuales el ebuild.

esero te sirva de algo

----------

## gepi

Un ejemplo,

Yo por ejemplo, compilo "metabar" (emerge metabar). A la hora de instalarlo en /, hay unas cuantas líneas que empiezan con ">>>" que significa que el archivo indicado fue instalado en la ruta especificada.

Por lo tanto, yo querría saber (por ejemplo) a qué paquete (si pertenece a alguno) pertenece el archivo /usr/lib/kde3/konqsidebar_metabar.so.

Aunque en este ejemplo es algo trivial, no se si existe una aplicación que dándole como parámetro el archivo indicado anteriormente me devuelva "metabar-0.7".

Gracias.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo creo que no, pues seria algo  uy dificil de controlar y desarrollar, a mi fomar d ver

en fin inverigo un poco y i encuentro algo te digo.

bye

----------

## gepi

Si es tan difícil de controlar, ¿cómo es posible que al hacer "emerge unmerge loquesea" sepa cada archivo que tiene que borrar para desinstalarlo completamente?

Un saludo.

----------

## kabutor

qpkg -fp "nombre archivo" 

tienes que emerger previamente el gentoolkit

----------

## alexlm78

genial, eso no me lo sabia

gracias por el dato

----------

## Stolz

Para estos menesteres yo suelo usar equery con la opcion 'b', tambien perteneciente a gentoolkit.

Por ejemplo

```
$ equery b ifconfig

[ Searching for file(s) ifconfig in *... ]

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11 (/sbin/ifconfig)

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4 (/lib64/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ifconfig)
```

Saludozzzzz

----------

